# Outdoor Furniture



## jowwy (5 Nov 2020)

Has anyone built their own outdoor seating area that's big and comfy for the summer - any pics would be nice

Looking for winter projects that i can do.......


----------



## jowwy (13 Feb 2021)

RebeccaHUF said:


> Yes it is very comfy


Any pictures


----------



## Beebo (14 Feb 2021)

As first messages on the entire forum go, that is a classic!


----------



## jowwy (14 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> As first messages on the entire forum go, that is a classic!


And not been seen since......


----------

